# Educational music app for toddlers!



## AmandaGreyn

I recommend this educational music app for toddlers that has a parental gate and no ads :smile:

itunes.apple.com/app/id1143005725


----------



## newlymom2016

*nice app..*

Looks cool.

let me download it and try..


----------



## Suhi Lawrence

*Wow*

Very Nice App 

For kids to recognize the musical instrument by their sounds, looks so much entertaining with cute animal characters.


----------



## sca1een

is there something like that for android?


----------



## lilywow

This looks great! Will try!:grin:


----------

